# Lime green Kentucky blue



## swannerdogg (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm getting some big patches of a super bright yellow lime green in my yard. I top dressed 3 weeks ago and I was thinking this was showing up in the lowest spots so maybe I stressed out the grass in some areas but it feels like it's spreading a little (which could just be my perception since I'm stressing about it every day)

The photo of the two grass blades was about 5 days prior to the photo of the turf that is still rooted in the soil. It seems things started in the tips and are slowly making its way down the whole blade.

Any thoughts on what it could be? Is it just stressed out?


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

How much are you watering?


----------



## swannerdogg (Oct 8, 2021)

a month ago it was twice a week for a total of an inch, after top dressing I was worried about the sand not holding moisture (first time topdressing....and lawn care for that matter) so its been every other day for about the same total. Maybe 1.25" a week


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Could be some chlorosis. I would spray some iron and see if it helps.

Have you applied and nitrogen since top dressing?


----------



## swannerdogg (Oct 8, 2021)

Yeah I have applied both nitrogen and iron.

The iron really darkened up the rest of the turf, and now there is greater contrast between light and dark. Hahaha.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your post says KBG, but i see PRG in your image.


----------



## swannerdogg (Oct 8, 2021)

You'll know better than I would. Im new to the turf care and I just asked someone what I had and sent them a photo and they told me KBG. Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I sanded recently too and had some of this lime action in the heavy sand spots. Unfortunately I didn't take pics. I didn't have distinct patches from far away, but your close up looks very similar to what I saw. It was gone after about a week when the yard in general had recovered from the topdress.

I attributed the lighter color to the shot of nitrogen I put down after the sand, forcing rapid top growth - sort of like a spring growth flush. And maybe the grass being stressed out trying to push through the sand. Don't know for sure if those were the causes.


----------



## SweLawn (Mar 21, 2021)

I have simular problem.

Kbg midnight reno , move the lawn 5 Times, tenacity at seed down, spoonfeeding every 7-10 days , also some Light applications of iron.

Its growing a bit faster than the rest of the lawn and its lighter than the test of the grass,

Is it just lack of nitrogen or is it som other grasstype?


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

When pine trees have lime green tips it's usually a sign on new and vigorous growth. Not sure if that translates to turfgrass or not.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

swannerdogg said:


> I'm getting some big patches of a super bright yellow lime green in my yard. I top dressed 3 weeks ago and I was thinking this was showing up in the lowest spots so maybe I stressed out the grass in some areas but it feels like it's spreading a little (which could just be my perception since I'm stressing about it every day)
> 
> The photo of the two grass blades was about 5 days prior to the photo of the turf that is still rooted in the soil. It seems things started in the tips and are slowly making its way down the whole blade.
> 
> Any thoughts on what it could be? Is it just stressed out?


Yep ! I have areas exactly like that. If the ENTIRE yard look like the lighter spots it would be okay, but alas, it is "splotchy."
I DID put down two years ago, Scotts Kentucky Bluegrass (100% KBG blend)…so it had FOUR different KBG varieties. I am 🤔💭thinking that some of those different KBG varieties are showing, darn it ! I love monostand and have that in our other home in the South (zoysia), and I LOVE IT !!


----------



## swannerdogg (Oct 8, 2021)

lawn-wolverine said:


> swannerdogg said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting some big patches of a super bright yellow lime green in my yard. I top dressed 3 weeks ago and I was thinking this was showing up in the lowest spots so maybe I stressed out the grass in some areas but it feels like it's spreading a little (which could just be my perception since I'm stressing about it every day)
> ...


I have also used that scotts KBG Blend for some overseeding! however, in some bare spots where I added the seed its dark green so I don't know if that is the culprit. But based on what others are saying I'm currently thinking it is the Rapid Top Growth from after top dressing...........at least in my case.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

^^^ So, bottom line, there is hope that after further maturation and treatment, it will indeed "blend?"


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@SweLawn I believe in you're case that top image looks like a different grass type. Potentially triv from looking at the roots coming from the plant. I would consider treating the spots with glyphosate.


----------



## Csantucci (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks like triv to me. I have some popping up in my fescue.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

I am personally familiar with poa annua, but not familiar (at least knowingly) with this 
Poa trivialis


----------



## SweLawn (Mar 21, 2021)

Ok , I try to dig up the smaller singel plants and gly the larger areas.


----------



## swannerdogg (Oct 8, 2021)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @SweLawn I believe in you're case that top image looks like a different grass type. Potentially triv from looking at the roots coming from the plant. I would consider treating the spots with glyphosate.


Thanks for the heads up. This is new Sod that the home builder installed in June so I really don't know what the quality was from the turf farm, and then as mentioned in an earlier post, I have over seeded in spots with the Scotts KBG blend.

Will a pre emergent do anything in the spring to help suppress Triv or is it basically killing out large sections as my only option?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

swannerdogg said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > @SweLawn I believe in you're case that top image looks like a different grass type. Potentially triv from looking at the roots coming from the plant. I would consider treating the spots with glyphosate.
> ...


My post was directed at sweLawn. I'm not sure you are dealing with triv. If you can pull out a small clump of the lime grass so we can see the roots and can look for any stolens it would be helpful to better determine the issue your having.

Pre emergent does nothing for established triv.


----------



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> swannerdogg said:
> 
> 
> > SNOWBOB11 said:
> ...


^^^ So you are saying that if you have Poa trivialis, it IS your lawn, essentially.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

lawn-wolverine said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > swannerdogg said:
> ...


It usually will require fall and spring glyphosate applications to eradicate it. That or dig it out several inches past the perimeter of the affected triv spot. Unfortunately there is no selective way to get rid of triv at this time.

To clarify I am not saying the topic starter of this thread or anyone else has triv. I only believe that sweLawn could be effected by triv from the close up shots he posted.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

I have that same grass in my *** was sodded in 2018. It's more noticeable after cutting when it gets longer it's not as visible. Not sure about it either I saw another yard in my neighborhood that had the same it's plausible it's too wet in some of the areas.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

a lot of this is poa a or triv, certainly. But I also think not everything is doom and gloom, some less mature new grass, has a lighter color at onset. We are in a heavy growth mode for the plant so its not uncommon that some could just be immature KBG or other desirable grass. Really need to get down and identify the plant before nuking your entire lawn, in my opinion.


----------

